# Paph lady sabel and paphs. spicerianum with problems



## neno747 (Jul 1, 2012)

Spicerianum





Lady Isabel

could you please help me with these two plants that I can not cure them

Thanks :wink:


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 1, 2012)

in what conditions do you grow them? bright? dark? 
how long have you had them?


----------



## neno747 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello, the cultivation of more than 2 years, with many other paphs, only these plants have experienced this problem, 70% humidity, light media


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2012)

Top leaves only? Could be sunburn?


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 1, 2012)

any recent chemical applications?


----------



## neno747 (Jul 2, 2012)

hello, recently no chemical application, copper sulphate last fall, is not a sunburn the plants are not exposed to the sun.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't know what they suffer from, but if I were you, I'd buy another Lady Isabel. Considering how long it takes to bring it to flowering size, I would buy the biggest one I can find and afford. If you do manage to save this one, it will still be ''pining for the fjords'' in 2030.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2012)

What's on the underside of the leaves? Also, what are you feeding them?


----------



## neno747 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello, under the leaf of spicerianum there are the same spots, under the leaf of the Lady no stain, food with MSU


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 2, 2012)

how much of the pesticide do you use?
were the leaves exposed to hot or cold water?


----------



## neno747 (Jul 3, 2012)

The amount indicated in the package, a gram liter, no bathroom never leaves


----------



## consettbay2003 (Jul 3, 2012)

You have a private message.


----------



## Stone (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Neno747, Can we see other plants in your collection? Where are you growing them? How much air movement is there? Your bark looks a little bit raw to me. You have to consider everything seperately AND together to come up with a solution when its obscure. Always consider the roots. Thats where 95% of problems start if the enviroment is correct. Also check many plants for mites with a hand lense.

Mike


----------

